# Hydraulische Bremse am BMX



## DerEmrich (25. Juni 2015)

Servus,

vielleicht hat ja einer nen Tip oder DIE Lösung für mich.
Folgendes Problem:
Ich fahr schon ewig BMX, bin also ne mittelschlechte Bremsleistung lange Zeit gewohnt gewesen.
Seit 2012 kam MTB dazu, auch verstärkt weil ich kein Bock auf übervolle Skateparks hatte.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem dass ich überhaupt nicht mehr auf die U-Brake am BMX klar komm.
Tatsächlich benutze ich die Bremse oft, macht einfach Laune. 
Auch ne VR Bremse würd ich jederzeit wieder montieren wenn die nicht so schwergängig wäre.
Ich hab schon viel ausprobiert, von teuren Nokon Kabeln über andere Beläge, Federn etc...

Meine Frage ist jetz nun:
Gibt es hydraulische Bremssysteme für BMX (kein Race Rahmen, U-Brake Sockel, 14mm Ausfallende).
Falls ja, kennt jemand jemanden der jemanden kennt der sowas fährt?
Für V-Brake Sockel ist mir das System bekannt und ich finds auch recht geil. 
Rotorsystem ist nicht erwünscht, aus dem Alter bin ich raus 

Cheers!


----------



## DirkP. (25. Juni 2015)

Passen den da keine Hydraulischen Felgenbremsen von Magura drauf,meine sowas wie Magura HS 11/ HS22 Raceline oder irgentwie sowas in der Art.

mfg,Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkP. (25. Juni 2015)

Meine sowas hier,fahre selbst noch meinen alten Youngtimer mit Magura HS 22 Blue mit T-Blade hebeln und roten Belägen ,bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit das auch nach fast 18 Jahren am Bike.

Wie gut die neueren Magura HS Modelle sind weiss ich leider nicht kenne nur die von damals,denke mal die Trial ist die Stärkste aus dem Programm aber da Steht es auch direkt und voll,die kannste auch garnicht schleifen lassen soviel ich weiss.ist eben für Trial Konzipiert,aber mit anderen Belägen sollte die dann auch normal funktionieren
http://www.magura.com/de/bike/produ...nbremse/allgemein/hs33-r-trial/allgemein.html

Schaue ansonsten nach den anderen Magura HS Modellen:
http://www.magura.com/bike/produkte.../felgenbremse/allgemein/hs33-r/allgemein.html

,stärkste Modell damals im Programm war die Magura HS 33 Raceline für DH (Downhill) Neongelb.Sind auch heute noch sehr beliebte Bremsen

http://www.bike-magazin.de/hintergruende/typen_portraet/magura-hs-33/a998.html


----------



## R.C. (26. Juni 2015)

DirkP. schrieb:


> Passen den da keine Hydraulischen Felgenbremsen von Magura drauf,meine sowas wie Magura HS 11/ HS22 Raceline oder irgentwie sowas in der Art.



(Nicht-Race) BMX Rahmen und Gabeln haben U-Brakes und entsprechende Sockel, keine Cantisockel.


----------



## DirkP. (26. Juni 2015)

Ok das wusste ich nicht,dann passt das natürlich nicht,mhh schade.

mfg,Dirk


----------



## DerEmrich (26. Juni 2015)

Jou, so siehts aus.

Hier mal ein Foto davon zum Verständnis:


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2015)

mit etwas basteln und Feilen haben manche aber die HS33 verkehrt herum auf die U-Brake Sockel bekommen.
Such mal im Forum.


----------

